# Marijuana Discussion



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

Should it be legalized? Have you tried it? Do you live in a region that legalized it? Discuss.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 18, 2013)

Is this you trying to prove a point for the 18+ board?

It shouldn't be legalized IMO. I haven't tried it. And I don't live in a country where its legal.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> Is this you trying to prove a point for the 18+ board?


^
lol

I haven?t tried it, but I think it should be legalized, alcohol seems more "dangerous" than marijuana does.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2013)

Legalize and tax the hell out of it. Potheads get their win, people who actually need it for medical reasons win, and we get more money. Lookie there, I think that problem is solved.


----------



## Chessa (Dec 18, 2013)

I do live in a country where it's legal to a certain point (only for yourself to use, you are not allowed to sell it on the streets) I never tried it and I never will, I believe that it is poison to your body. In my country some people even are allowed to use it as a medicine and I guess its up to them to use it but like I said, I never will


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom said:


> Legalize and tax the hell out of it. Potheads get their win, people who actually need it for medical reasons win, and we get more money. Lookie there, I think that problem is solved.



This pretty much. As a libertarian, I don't want to tell people they can't use drugs, especially things as petty as weed.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in Maryland. I'm pretty sure that it's legalized for medicinal purposes here, and they MIGHT be working on a bill to legalize for recreational purposes.

I'm moving to Washington state, which is is recreational purposes over there.

Props to Uruguay though!

I'm kind of more open about drugs though, compared to most people. For example, I think most, if not all drugs should be legal. So much easier to regulate, and it'd certainly make the cartels a lot less powerful.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

I was always taught growing up that marijuana is bad and I even said to myself that I wouldn't try drugs. Tried weed, loved it. Same goes for alcohol. Tried it, loved it. You can apply that to almost anything. I'm not a bad person because I like marijuana. It's just a niche that I like participating in.

Oh yeah, and it's not legal in Florida... _yet_


----------



## J087 (Dec 18, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Should it be legalized?




Politics shouldn't be a subject for discussion on a world wide forum.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2013)

J087 said:


> Politics shouldn't be a subject for discussion on a world wide forum.



That depends if you're approaching the issue of legalisation from a political angle, rather than moral/ethical.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> This pretty much. As a libertarian, I don't want to tell people they can't use drugs, especially things as petty as weed.



On this note, agreed. It's certainly beneficial:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/06/marijuana-and-skin_n_4214041.html - Possible increases in testosterone levels, the smoke is likely to age your skin faster, but works as an anti-inflammatory, antioxidant, and actually could be used to reduce skin conditions (Works as a stress-reliever. Stress is a major contributor to acne).

Avoiding the smoke is possible though, by using a vaporizer.

http://www.trueactivist.com/still-believe-nature-got-it-wrong-top-10-health-benefits-of-marijuana/

I also want to post this. Quick notes for people who don't want to read:

Reduces cancerous tumor growth, reduces symptoms of Tourette's, reduces amount of and effect of seizures, very effective in treating migraines (which, if legalized in my state right now, I would totally try it any time I got one of my rare migraines), extremely effective for glaucoma treatment, good for multiple sclerosis, ADD, ADHD, IBS and Crohn's by stopping the nausea, diarrhea, and abdominal pain, effective in preventing Alzheimer's, and ladies, it even treats the cramps and discomfort from PMS.
In the above thing, it was recommended to eat in a salad or drinking the juice, because heat destroys the enzymes and nutrients in plants.



J087 said:


> Politics shouldn't be a subject for discussion on a world wide forum.



It shouldn't, but this is more of an opinion thread.

If we're going with the moral and ethical route...

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/07/health/charlotte-child-medical-marijuana/?hpt=us_c2
Quick summary: She had seizures that lasted from two to four hours. They gave her marijuana LOW IN THE PSYCHOACTIVE COMPONENT. Turns out, her seizures mostly stopped.

If you want a visual response, just watch this video:


----------



## Laurina (Dec 18, 2013)

Not legalized in Minnesota, but should be. 
I’ve used marijuana to help reduce stress, depression, insomnia and anxiety.
Just one of the many reasons why it should be legalized:
Marijuana can be used for many medical ailments. Marijuana can be more a more effective treatment for cancer patients than other drugs, a few include: lung cancer, breast cancer, brain cancer, leukemia, prostate cancer. There have been studies shown that marijuana does not cause lung cancer, it can help slow invasion of cancer cells, and it can help prevent tumor growth in some cancers such as breast cancer. It also reduces symptoms such as vomiting and nausea, and can act as a safe sleep aid, especially for those suffering from chronic pain or muscle spasms. It can also help patients stimulate their appetite whether it’s from cancers connected to anorexia or patients that lose appetite from other diseases, for example, HIV/AIDS. It’s not a poison; too much THC will not kill you. There has not been a single death caused by marijuana overdose.


----------



## Keen (Dec 18, 2013)

So, I think it should be legalized, its used for medicine purposes around here.

I use to be one of those people who thought it was wrong and anybody who did it was stupid.. then when I was going through a really tough time in life, had a lot of anxiety issues. I was working with this group of guys who were clearly potheads and didn't hide the fact that they were, were all like 'Try it, it will help with your anxiety and stuff' so I refused. 

Than one day the opportunity came up and I did try it, and I really liked how it made me feel. I liked that it eased the anxiety and just made me chill out a bit. I still smoke it now and again with my best friend. Just special occasions.  I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm all for legalizing it but I never done it and it's not legal here in Florida. I might try it if I ever get to move to Colorado, which is legal there. But I probably won't like it or do it often. I don't like the smell.


----------



## Mino (Dec 18, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> Is this you trying to prove a point for the 18+ board?
> 
> It shouldn't be legalized IMO. I haven't tried it. And I don't live in a country where its legal.



There is only one country where it is legal, and that only started this month.


----------



## Stacie (Dec 18, 2013)

Live in BC, never tried.  I think legalizing it would be beneficial though.

My boyfriend lives in California and he can walk around the block smoking it without anyone batting an eye;  Was a strange experience, haha.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 18, 2013)

I have personal issues with it but I don't mind people using it. Honestly people are going to use it either way, why not make it way to  create jobs and strengthen the economy.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 18, 2013)

No I've never even heard of it. Is it a type of liquor?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 18, 2013)

I live in Holland and its condoned here, but I never used it. I believe it should be further legalized, so there can be safer ways of producing the marijuana. I don`t even smoke in honesty, never did. I could try it in a cake or brownie, but I`m told you won't even taste it, just live through the effect. I dunno, it doesn`t appeal to me I guess. I have been to coffeeshops, I must say I do like the places, but only my friend used some marijuana. And because they serve drugs, you can`t even get a beer there! Bummer. 

I`m more an alcohol fan myself.


----------



## Evy J (Dec 18, 2013)

legalizing it would be cool i mean people are more chill and weed can't  kill you what so ever unless you're allergic to cannibus like honestly i use it and it's cool not dangerous


----------



## demoness (Dec 18, 2013)

It's incredibly difficult for me to get the narcotics I need for pain management because of the ridiculous hurdles the US War on Drugs puts in place that hinders actual pain patients.  I'm all for legalization, considering it might provide people like me a more accessible alternative to pain relief when the system fails us.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 18, 2013)

Where I live, possession of less than 100grams, giving 20grams or less of Marijuana to a person, or growing less than 100grams of Marijuana are each titled as "Minor Misdemeanors", which the maximum fine is $150. It's not big enough to were you're sent to jail, but you can get your drivers license taken away for 6 months to 5 years.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2013)

i have never tried it and probs wont b/cos jesus

but it should be legal


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

OK


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> Is this you trying to prove a point for the 18+ board?



This is most definitely a statement upon it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Dec 19, 2013)

Hells yeah it should be legal. And if the government taxed it, they would have to complain people are using it. It also has been proven tht it can be used for medical reasons, anyone in California can get a medical marijuana license 'prescribed' be a doctor and obtain it anyway, why not the rest of the states?


----------



## Redacted (Dec 19, 2013)

OK


----------



## Itachi (Dec 19, 2013)

I LOVE IT. It makes everything so much better and makes me feel like a kid again. I feel so sorry for people who're ignorant about it... "When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself" - Bob Marley. Sockhead, come to California and lets get toasty


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2013)

Glad to see everyone has their head on their shoulders lol. If alcohol and cigarettes, among other drugs are legal, then pot DEFINITELY should be! I'm libertarian of course, so I know prohibiting causes a H*LL of a lot more problems than it does solves! I've used MJ in the past but just can't anymore 'cause I'm one of the unfortunate few b*stards who gets anxiety from it(paradoxical effect). All ofr MJ legalization though, naturally!


----------



## MrNinja617 (Dec 19, 2013)

Make marijuana legal!  How many marijuana related deaths do you hear about in a month? NONE! I don't really see marijuana as a drug nevertheless as something harmful. Im not promoting the use of it, but I am saying if you are curious about it and want to try it do so at your own discretion.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 19, 2013)

To be honest, why do I care?
I will never drink alcohol, smoke or do drugs, but I couldn't care less if other people do. I have tons of friends who do, and it doesn't phase me at all. Whereas weed smells vile (I've been on enough public buses to know that ergh) there is no scientific evidence to say it does any significant harm to people, so just legalise it already. 
I'd rather it was legalised and taxed to hell, than people smoking unsafe and illegal substances from the black market. As it's illegal over here in the UK, you never know what you buy could contain, I suppose.
And anyway, it appears to be much less harmful than quite a few of the legal drugs at the moment ffs


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 19, 2013)

I've tried it, loved it. I think it should be legalised, however a part of me doesn't want it to be. It's proven to have negative effects and actually kill brain cells - So from this if it did get legalised and then entered into the market like tobacco, it would be a 21+ product. This would ultimately lead to its abuse; just imagine how many kids with huge egos will want to caress this beauty of a plant within their disgusting underage fingers! I think it shouldn't be categorised as a class B drug (which it currently is within the UK). I also think that if it does get legalised then it will ultimately get abused, just like alcohol does today. If I had to vote between legalisation for marijuana then I would.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> i have never tried it and probs wont b/cos jesus
> 
> but it should be legal


I honestly love you sometimes.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 19, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> I've tried it, loved it. I think it should be legalised, however a part of me doesn't want it to be. It's proven to have negative effects and actually kill brain cells - So from this if it did get legalised and then entered into the market like tobacco, it would be a 21+ product. This would ultimately lead to its abuse; just imagine how many kids with huge egos will want to caress this beauty of a plant within their disgusting underage fingers! I think it shouldn't be categorised as a class B drug (which it currently is within the UK). I also think that if it does get legalised then it will ultimately get abused, just like alcohol does today. If I had to vote between legalisation for marijuana then I would.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



From what I understand, cigarettes are more harmful than weed?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> I've tried it, loved it. I think it should be legalised, however a part of me doesn't want it to be. It's proven to have negative effects and actually kill brain cells - So from this if it did get legalised and then entered into the market like tobacco, it would be a 21+ product. This would ultimately lead to its abuse; just imagine how many kids with huge egos will want to caress this beauty of a plant within their disgusting underage fingers! I think it shouldn't be categorised as a class B drug (which it currently is within the UK). I also think that if it does get legalised then it will ultimately get abused, just like alcohol does today. If I had to vote between legalisation for marijuana then I would.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was about to say that tobacco isn't a 21+ product then I remembered that you're in the UK.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 19, 2013)

If it was legalised in the UK I MIGHT use it but in small doses (but enough that it would help with my Anxiety) and preferably in cakes/brownies rather than smoking it. As long as the trade is managed properly it may be slightly beneficial to the UK economy.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 19, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> If it was legalised in the UK I MIGHT use it but in small doses (but enough that it would help with my Anxiety) and preferably in cakes/brownies rather than smoking it. As long as the trade is managed properly it may be slightly beneficial to the UK economy.



Don't get started with edibles. Yo they last what seems like forever. It's good if you like that feeling, but if it's one of your first times I would not recommend it.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah edibles are amazing. I had one that was so strong, like 3 minutes after taking a bite I was already high, and after I ate all of it, I just kept getting higher and higher and that lasted for about, lets see, 9-10 hours. I don't know if all brownies are like this. 
I've also had weed spaghetti, weed rice crispy treats, and weed blueberry muffins. They were all amazing and tasted wonderful. 

If you're an experienced pot user then i highly recommend those and more tasty weed treats.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 19, 2013)

9-10 hours is a bit much for me though. A nice 4-6 hours is more comfortable IMO


----------



## glumAbettor (Dec 19, 2013)

Aww heeeell yeeee it should be legal! 

I've smoked before, (I don't anymore), and I live in the US. I honestly don't have much of an argument in favor of legalization (political discussions make me really nervous hhhh) other than that I think it's a waste of time for law enforcers to chase people around for something as trivial as marijuana possession. AND regulation/taxation of weed would make cultivating and smuggling less valuable for dealers, so they'd probably stick to only dealing harder stuff, thus making weed harder to see as a "gateway drug." 

But hey, I might be misinformed. Idk.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 20, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Don't get started with edibles. Yo they last what seems like forever. It's good if you like that feeling, but if it's one of your first times I would not recommend it.



Okay I didn't know that, but I just feel uncomfortable with the whole smoking thing :/ Oh well, I'd still vote for it to be legalised though.


----------



## rndrn (Dec 20, 2013)

I love marijuana with my Animal Crossing. And Pokemon and Zelda too.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Okay I didn't know that, but I just feel uncomfortable with the whole smoking thing :/ Oh well, I'd still vote for it to be legalised though.



I used to think like that, but after the second smoke sesh I got used to it. Nothing too bad about smoking other than if you take a monster hit, your throat feels like it's on fire. But if you get to that point, you know you're gonna get blazed. So it's not really a bad thing.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm curious, how exactly do you guys GET it? Like, do you know a guy or what?

I mean, I don't know you actually get your hands on the stuff...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm curious, how exactly do you guys GET it? Like, do you know a guy or what?
> 
> I mean, I don't know you actually get your hands on the stuff...



It's really just who you know and met throughout your life. My first purchase was from this kid in my neighborhood who brought it up in conversation, and I was like whatever, I've got $20 I'll give it a try. A lot of people I know smoke weed, so it won't be that hard to find. Just ask one of your buddies you can assume smokes.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh, I know some of my coworkers do, and we've talked about it. I could probably get some from them if I wanted.

I was just curious about the rest of ya'll.


----------



## rndrn (Dec 20, 2013)

It's legal medically here so I have a card for my chronic back pain.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 20, 2013)

I would probably be that one person that goes to the Netherlands. Just to try it, but still being within legal realms.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes it should be legalized. Maybe so many people wouldn't think it's a bad thing that way and that'd mean there would be probably more people smoking weed instead of drinking. Which would be good for this world because that would mean there would be less crimes and less deaths due to drunken idiotic reasons. If they could sell it in the shops too that would be even better because then you know it will be safer. The problem right now is sometimes people will try and get weed from anyone (including people they don't know) so you don't know if they've done anything to it where at least in shops you know it would be safe. Also they could start using it to make things like paper and replace petrol so we wouldn't be f*****g up the environment so much. There's so many things we could use for weed. Not just helping out people with a terminal illness but so much more.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 20, 2013)

I think, looking at the facts etc, that it is a far lesser evil than alcohol and cigarettes (as pointed out by many others before me on here).  Yes I read the whole thread first, and honestly, I was pleasantly surprised to see everyone playing nice (what a great bunch of people on here, and I'm glad to have found this forum tbh).

I think it should be legalised (here in the UK it is not).  There are so many alcohol related deaths and we all know the dangers around smoking cigarettes that I feel that they shouldn't be legal, but that's another thing and is OT in this thread.
Consider the effects of alcohol on the body (something more of us have tried, perhaps I'm assuming here though), hangovers caused by dehydration, your liver taking the hit to process it and the long lasting effects moreso in alcoholics than casual drinkers.
I'm not sure of the effects of marijuana, nothing a quick google wouldn't solve, but it would be nice to have it all in one thread, but I can safely assume that they are not so bad from what I've thus far read on here.

So why the dragging of heels on legalisation?  I honestly have no idea when you consider the other legal dangers out there...
To answer the OP, I have not tried it but would not be averse to the idea considering I do drink (in moderation, I'm rarely ever drunk and have had only 1 hangover) and that seems to do more damage than weed.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 20, 2013)

rndrn said:


> I love marijuana with my Animal Crossing. And Pokemon and Zelda too.



DUDE YES. Weed mixes well with just about anything


----------



## mistakenolive (Dec 20, 2013)

Legalized?  Of course, there's more than enough evidence to justify it, just in this thread.

Have I tried it?... don't tell my mom >.>

And while marijuana isn't the devil, it isn't God either. It has to be used responsibly and in moderation like any other substance (which I'm sure the majority of you know, but just making sure it gets said).
And I can't say I care for smoking anything. I could get used to it, but I just don't want to, you know? I have smoked tobacco in a hookah though, and that was pleasant enough (beats the crap out of cigarettes)


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2013)

I hate marajuana. It's bad for you and is disgusting.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2013)

beary509 said:


> I hate marajuana. It's bad for you and is disgusting.



Have you not seen the evidence suggesting it isn't bad for you?

Granted, I agree with the disgusting part. o;


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

beary509 said:


> I hate marajuana. It's bad for you and is disgusting.



the only bad thing weed does to you is get you in jail


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 20, 2013)

It makes you stupid but you won't OD from it. The gov't should just let it be used for treating stress and depression.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm DEFINITELY not a druggie, but legalize it and this conversation will be over. All I have to say.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 20, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I'm DEFINITELY not a druggie, but legalize it and this conversation will be over. All I have to say.



Wow, you make a great point there.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 20, 2013)

I feel sorry for the poor ignorant souls who hate it


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 20, 2013)

Itachi said:


> I feel sorry for the poor ignorant souls who hate it



This.
Have an opened mind, people


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 20, 2013)

mistakenolive said:


> And while marijuana isn't the devil, it isn't God either. It has to be used responsibly and in moderation like any other substance (which I'm sure the majority of you know, but just making sure it gets said).



Pretty much my opinion on it. Same thing goes for pretty much anything.

I'll smoke every now and then but there really isn't any point in making a huge deal about it. It's like saying, "Oh yeah man, I just took like two advil this is the best thing ever."

It's cool to like something, but to obsess over it like some people do is just silly, and makes them look silly.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much my opinion on it. Same thing goes for pretty much anything.
> 
> I'll smoke every now and then but there really isn't any point in making a huge deal about it. It's like saying, "Oh yeah man, I just took like two advil this is the best thing ever."
> 
> It's cool to like something, but to obsess over it like some people do is just silly, and makes them look silly.



But that's like saying gamers are silly if they play everyday just because their favorite hobby is to play video games. It's all relative.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> But that's like saying gamers are silly because their favorite hobby is to play video games. It's all relative.



I'm exactly in that same mindset. People who call themselves gamers are just as silly. lol


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm exactly in that same mindset. People who call themselves gamers are just as silly. lol



That's not the point, you know what I mean.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> That's not the point, you know what I mean.



Nah I get what you mean. It's the whole subculture(guess you'd call it that) thing that I just find weird. Nothing against people who like it, cause that'd be pretty hypocritical. lol

Figured I'd strike up some new conversation with the subject because the past few pages all I've seen is pretty much "Should be legalized" "People need to be more open". Which I agree with, but surely there is more to talk about than that.


----------



## beffa (Dec 21, 2013)

Eh, I don't have too much of an opinion on Marijuana. Should it be legalised? In my opinion, no. I know this sounds stupid but it just promotes drug use IMO and would probably encourage excessive use. I don't really know many of the effects of it, but I know there's like barely any… or so the people who _use it_ say. Personally I just wouldn't do any drug (minus cigarettes if you count that as a 'drug' because I wouldn't rule that out) but whatever. I think it's an incredibly bias thing either way. People who wouldn't do drugs would obviously say that it's bad and all that, and people who blaze it are obviously going to have the opposite opinion.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

*If you smoke: What's you favorite way to get high?*

I use a bowl (pipe) most of the time because I don't have to go out and buy rolling paper anymore. But my favorite has to be a bong. So smooth going down your throat, but whiplashes you after a huge hit. Such a rush.


----------



## beffa (Dec 21, 2013)

beffa said:


> Eh, I don't have too much of an opinion on Marijuana. Should it be legalised? In my opinion, no. I know this sounds stupid but it just promotes drug use IMO and would probably encourage excessive use.



Oh yeah, and I think the more 'available' something is the more people will use it. So… legalising it will probably encourage a lot more people to use it. Probably why shisha is becoming far more popular. Shisha pens, shisha pipes… obviously incredibly easy to obtain.



SockHead said:


> *If you smoke: What's you favorite way to get high?*
> 
> I use a bowl (pipe) most of the time because I don't have to go out and buy rolling paper anymore. But my favorite has to be a bong. So smooth going down your throat, but whiplashes you after a huge hit. Such a rush.



Just the talk of that makes me feel violently ill. Doesn't it feel weird speaking about that so casually? Haha just the way you worded it I guess. I don't really understand the whole Marijuana subculture as Prof Gallows said. The whole way people talk about it makes me feel weird.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

beffa said:


> the talk of that makes me feel violently ill. Doesn't it feel weird speaking about that so casually? Haha just the way you worded it I guess. I don't really understand the whole Marijuana subculture as Prof Gallows said. The whole way people talk about it makes me feel weird.



It's just you gotta do it to understand it. Anyone who's smoked a bong knows exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2013)

For a newcomer, what's the best way to first smoke it?


----------



## beffa (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> It's just you gotta do it to understand it. Anyone who's smoked a bong knows exactly what I'm talking about.



I guess. I just don't really see the appeal… Especially to a first timer. I don't think it looks attractive at all.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> For a newcomer, what's the best way to first smoke it?



Anything really. My first was a joint just because I wanted the whole smoking experience with the paper and all that ****. But I guess it doesn't really matter. I wonder if you smoke a bong, it'd probably feel the smoothest, and with just one decent hit you'd probably be pretty stoned. But I guess that's just my opinion. You could smoke it out of anything really.



beffa said:


> I guess. I just don't really see the appeal… Especially to a first timer. I don't think it looks attractive at all.



Smoking isn't the main thing, it's the feeling you get from smoking. Smoking sometimes gets annoying if my tolerance is pretty high, so I'm constantly going back and forth to keep my high up. So the appeal is the high, not smoking itself.


----------



## beffa (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Smoking isn't the main thing, it's the feeling you get from smoking. Smoking sometimes gets annoying if my tolerance is pretty high, so I'm constantly going back and forth to keep my high up.



I see. Well, personally, my point about legalisation still stands for me. But I'm not going to judge anyone who does it or argue with anyone about it being legalised. I guess I can understand why some people do it but it's not really a major drug that needs to be legalised for those reasons, although I can kinda understand how it's not really a huge health problem so… Eh. I'm kinda torn. For me, I think the last thing we need is more available highs. Each to their own I guess. As long as people are getting something out of it lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Smoking isn't the main thing, it's the feeling you get from smoking. Smoking sometimes gets annoying if my tolerance is pretty high, so I'm constantly going back and forth to keep my high up. So the appeal is the high, not smoking itself.



Tend to do it this way.

I get migraines pretty bad sometimes too, so in that regard I'd say I have a reason other than recreational. But smoking all the time is kinda missing the point, and unless you're getting it for free you're spending a lot more than you need to.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 21, 2013)

We need to have more if a discussion on other things we can use weed for besides people.


----------



## Tropicana (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't smoke weed, not because I am against it, but because it is hard to find where I am and the quality is terrible. I was introduced to it when I was in France last year and quite liked it, though I usually smoked hash instead of plain weed ( it was easier to find at my school). Then I went to Amsterdam and was able to try high quality weed and decided that when I go to college ( ~8 months) I will definitely smoke it frequently. I want to go to Montr?al and I read that the people there are really chilled out about weed smoking, and that's great. It's been 5 months since the last time I smoked and I can't wait until the next time. Going to buy a vaporizer though, don't want to destroy my lungs.
 I think that it is really stupid that marihuana is illegal while alcohol and cigarettes are not. If it were legal, the gov. could tax it and it would earn all the money that used to go to the mafia. And I seriously don't know why people would be opposed to it:  if you are not going to smoke, that's a right you have, but why take this pleasure from others? Weed should be regulated though, only 18+ would be allowed to smoke it and no smoking + driving, etc...


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

I drive high all the time and I think I'm actually a better driver under the influence lol


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I drive high all the time and I think I'm actually a better driver under the influence lol


Isn't that showing that SockHead is addicted to Marijuana? But yeah, getting high when being the driver in a car would be against the law btw.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't smoke weed, but I know people who do, and honestly, I don't see why it shouldn't be legal. It's no worse than alcohol... Actually... In a lot of ways, it's a lot better than alcohol.


----------



## Tropicana (Dec 21, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I drive high all the time and I think I'm actually a better driver under the influence lol



I rode my bike all over Amsterdam plenty of times while high and never had a problem ( it's crazy there, bikes and cars everywhere) and didn't have any problem. The thing is, I don't believe anyone should be allowed to drive under the influence of any kind of drug. And even if you are a better driver when high, imagine if you got into an accident: do you think your insurance, etc, would pay for the damage if they found out you were high? I don't think so : b

- - - Post Merge - - -



3DSfan134 said:


> Isn't that showing that SockHead is addicted to Marijuana? But yeah, getting high when being the driver in a car would be against the law btw.



I actually cannot get physically get addicted to it ( like with alcohol and other drugs) but you can still get psychologically addicted ( which doesn't mean that much because you can also get psychologically addicted to chocolate for example).


----------



## Dr J (Dec 21, 2013)

Honestly, I'm kinda hoping Canada will go ahead and legalize it in 2014. Our government is going to be looking at it and deciding if they should legalize it and just stick a tax on it.

While I've never smoked it myself, I probably would try it if it becomes legal. Besides, it's probably almost 90% healthier to be smoking marijuana rather than cigarettes.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 21, 2013)

I've done it a few times with some friends that do it way more often, where I live it's pretty uncommon to meet someone that hasn't done it before, to be honest my parents do it all the time, it's not harmful whatsoever, I'm a bug believer that it should be legalized, like The Netherlands, it would be amazing for economic purposes, it would rise tourism, people wanting to go to a place where they can smoke it like tobacco, Ireland tried to legalize it a few weeks ago but it passed but we're not giving up and I think it will be legal in the near future, it has been proven to help cure cancerous cells, and it also makes you carve foods.. a lot which is good for people with eating disorders, governments are just afraid that it will make their country look bad but in fact it will rise economic growth.. So it's good for everyone


----------



## SockHead (Dec 21, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> Isn't that showing that SockHead is addicted to Marijuana? But yeah, getting high when being the driver in a car would be against the law btw.



It's against the law to have it btw


----------



## Tropicana (Dec 21, 2013)

Ryusaki said:


> I've done it a few times with some friends that do it way more often, where I live it's pretty uncommon to meet someone that hasn't done it before, to be honest my parents do it all the time, it's not harmful whatsoever, I'm a bug believer that it should be legalized, like The Netherlands, it would be amazing for economic purposes, it would rise tourism, people wanting to go to a place where they can smoke it like tobacco, Ireland tried to legalize it a few weeks ago but it passed but we're not giving up and I think it will be legal in the near future, it has been proven to help cure cancerous cells, and it also makes you carve foods.. a lot which is good for people with eating disorders, governments are just afraid that it will make their country look bad but in fact it will rise economic growth.. So it's good for everyone


It's not legalized in The Netherlands, just tolerated  But I agree with you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> Honestly, I'm kinda hoping Canada will go ahead and legalize it in 2014. Our government is going to be looking at it and deciding if they should legalize it and just stick a tax on it.
> 
> While I've never smoked it myself, I probably would try it if it becomes legal. Besides, it's probably almost 90% healthier to be smoking marijuana rather than cigarettes.


I hope they do! I'll maybe go to college in Montreal


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 21, 2013)

Should I buy a vaporizer?

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> I drive high all the time and I think I'm actually a better driver under the influence lol



I'm scared to drive high... o_o the one time I did, I drove onto a curb that had a big rock on it, and got stuck.

And if thats not bad enough, it was at the drive thru line at Jack in the Box during the breakfast rush... .____.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 22, 2013)

KCourtnee said:


> Should I buy a vaporizer?



Depends if it's a good one. If it is, go for it.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

How do i know what's good?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 22, 2013)

Ryusaki said:


> I've done it a few times with some friends that do it way more often, where I live it's pretty uncommon to meet someone that hasn't done it before, to be honest my parents do it all the time, it's not harmful whatsoever, I'm a bug believer that it should be legalized, like The Netherlands, it would be amazing for economic purposes, it would rise tourism, people wanting to go to a place where they can smoke it like tobacco, Ireland tried to legalize it a few weeks ago but it passed but we're not giving up and I think it will be legal in the near future, it has been proven to help cure cancerous cells, and it also makes you carve foods.. a lot which is good for people with eating disorders, governments are just afraid that it will make their country look bad but in fact it will rise economic growth.. So it's good for everyone



That's not the actual reason why they haven't legalized it.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 22, 2013)

I think it should legalised, I've tried it, it's not legal in the UK but they don't bother so much unless you rub it in their face. I've seen people walk past the police smoking it soo..


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 22, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I think it should legalised, I've tried it, it's not legal in the UK but they don't bother so much unless you rub it in their face. I've seen people walk past the police smoking it soo..



What part of the uk are you from? I'm from the uk too but the police aren't so laid back here.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 22, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> What part of the uk are you from? I'm from the uk too but the police aren't so laid back here.



The north, I wouldn't say they were laid back but have more pressing matters to deal with


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 22, 2013)

Ah right. I'm down south.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2013)

KCourtnee said:


> DUDE YES. Weed mixes well with just about anything


Including mushrooms and LSD, LOL!!! But that's another story..


----------



## Lauren (Dec 22, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Including mushrooms and LSD, LOL!!! But that's another story..



In cases it doesn't do well mixed with alcohol but I agree


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Including mushrooms and LSD, LOL!!! But that's another story..



Oh gawwwd lmao I've had some times on that LSD. Never tried shrooms though. I'm kinda scared, though I really shouldn't be. LSD was really scary to try but after it settled in I enjoyed it, a lot. <3


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 22, 2013)

No, I have not tried it, I have no intention to do so, and I do not think it should be legalized.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

This topic is drifting way off track. I suggest a rename to "Drugs Discussion".


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> No, I have not tried it, I have no intention to do so, and I do not think it should be legalized.



Wow. Great debate there you got going. >.>


----------



## SockHead (Dec 22, 2013)

Omfa said:


> This topic is drifting way off track. I suggest a rename to "Drugs Discussion".



I tried that once and it was deleted immediately.

Anyway, I've tried weed with alcohol at least 100 times. It's a great feeling. I regret not having any weed when I did LSD but I guess it was better to do it in a controlled environment for my first couple times.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I tried that once and it was deleted immediately.
> 
> Anyway, I've tried weed with alcohol at least 100 times. It's a great feeling. I regret not having any weed when I did LSD but I guess it was better to do it in a controlled environment for my first couple times.



Weed and LSD mixes so perfectly. I've always noticed that weed intensifies everything, so while I was trippin I decided to smoked a blunt, and WOW my visuals intensified so much, it was awesome. 
When I last tripped (which was the best trip I've ever had) We were outside there was a full moon with a few clouds, so it wasn't too dark and we were smoking and the clouds looked so cool and weird like a colytescope (how ever you spell it).

Whoops I went off track again.. Oh well I can't help it I love talking about my trips, it almost makes me re live it


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2013)

One time I saw swastika symbols forming in a pattern on the leaves of a tree LOL! Really messed up XD.

But anyways, to get back on topic: the only people who seem to want marijuana kept illegal are the ones who are either making a ton of money off the "War on Drugs"(i.e. big pharma, private prison owners, etc.), people who are afraid of competition and thus lobby to keep it illegal(tobacco companies, etc.), or people who are, shockingly, just THAT f***ing naive and ignorant(which is sad, if you're ok with alcohol and tobacco being legal, why not weed? If prohibition didn't work, what makes you think the "War on Drugs" is gonna work?!?! F***ing ignorance, meng!!! People and their double standards... -_-. There are far more important things taxpayers money could be used on, like infrastructure repair and such!

Thankfully though, people are becoming less and less ignorant about the drug with each passing new year..


----------



## unravel (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sixteen and haven't tried smoking, drinking even try drugs because I dont want to be high like crazy.
In our country it is not legal well there are advantage and disadvantage, well for me it should not be legalized


Anyway its your opinions I wont judge guys huehuehue


----------



## chillv (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that drugs should only be legal for medical reasons, meaning that only hospitals and pharmacies have access to it and you need a prescription for them.


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

If alcohol is legal marijuana should FOR SURE be legal. Alcohol is way more dangerous than marijuana.


----------



## Mary (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't really have an opinion on it. I was raised in an environment that discouraged drugs and alcohol of any kind. I try not to pass judgement on things I have no business condemning. Basically, SockHead, you go smoke your weed, and I'll go drink my grape juice.


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm kind of apathetic about the legalization of marijauna. I guess I've never really cared either way. I have tried it, and it's okay. I don't do it every day but sometimes when I hang out with friends then we drink and get high. It's pretty typical stuff. I say this because it is legalized where I live. We even have hempfest in the summertime for it, lol.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 5, 2014)

It doesn't really matter to me if it gets legalized or not. I grew up with family members that smoked, hated it when I was younger but as I've gotten older I just no longer care. Now I'm around it constantly because of both family & friends, so it doesn't affect me. I just choose not to do it, personally, because I've seen the bad effects it's had on my mother & sister.


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 5, 2014)

Lunaera said:


> It doesn't really matter to me if it gets legalized or not. I grew up with family members that smoked, hated it when I was younger but as I've gotten older I just no longer care. Now I'm around it constantly because of both family & friends, so it doesn't affect me. I just choose not to do it, personally, because I've seen the bad effects it's had on my mother & sister.



Definitely in excess, it can be a terrible thing. I've seen some pretty bad side effects too.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 5, 2014)

miracre said:


> If alcohol is legal marijuana should FOR SURE be legal. Alcohol is way more dangerous than marijuana.



I'm not sure if I can agree, I've only known a few cannabis users, one now suffers with schizophrenia and another suffers with massive paranoia and anxiety. I'm 32 and all of my friends use alcohol, myself included and none have had a life changing illness inflicted upon them, by using it.

I do think Cannabis can be used in medicine but I'm very much against legalising it as a recreational drug as it has just as many negative side effects as it does positive.


----------



## Hype (Jan 5, 2014)

BigZombieMonkey said:


> I'm not sure if I can agree, I've only known a few cannabis users, one now suffers with schizophrenia and another suffers with massive paranoia and anxiety. I'm 32 and all of my friends use alcohol, myself included and none have had a life changing illness inflicted upon them, by using it.
> 
> I do think Cannabis can be used in medicine but I'm very much against legalising it as a recreational drug as it has just as many negative side effects as it does positive.


I personally have never met anyone with those issues after smoking marijuana. I have heard and seen of people dying/getting addicted to alcohol. You can't get addicted to marijuana either. You can get psychologically addicted but not physically. Though, both are just as bad in my opinion. It's legal in my state anyways so yeah... Yay for WA state.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

BigZombieMonkey said:


> I'm not sure if I can agree, I've only known a few cannabis users, one now suffers with schizophrenia and another suffers with massive paranoia and anxiety. I'm 32 and all of my friends use alcohol, myself included and none have had a life changing illness inflicted upon them, by using it.
> 
> I do think Cannabis can be used in medicine but I'm very much against legalising it as a recreational drug as it has just as many negative side effects as it does positive.



That would be because heavy alcohol users get their disease after a long period of time. Cirrhosis, heart diseases, cancer, and other things take time to develop.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 6, 2014)

miracre said:


> I personally have never met anyone with those issues after smoking marijuana. I have heard and seen of people dying/getting addicted to alcohol. You can't get addicted to marijuana either. You can get psychologically addicted but not physically. Though, both are just as bad in my opinion. It's legal in my state anyways so yeah... Yay for WA state.



Whilst you cannot get physically addicted addiction can be psychological and considering 9% of cannabis users develop dependence on it I would say it's pretty addictive on a psychological level. Of people who use cannabis daily 20% develop a dependence which is a very high number, far higher than alcoholism.



oath2order said:


> That would be because heavy alcohol users get their disease after a long period of time. Cirrhosis, heart diseases, cancer, and other things take time to develop.



It's funny that cannabis is always directly countered with alcohol because the cycle of developing alcoholism is down to overuse caused by it being so readily available and cheap. Typically people who become alcoholics start of by drinking small quantities and increase the volume they drink each time. With Cannabis it's illegality makes it less common for people to follow the same usage patterns due to the "risk" of being caught using it. 

I honestly won't be surprised if the areas where it is being legalised in America will be doing studies in 20-30 years time and discovering that it is more harmful to society than alcohol because it will be used in the same manner, by abusing the amounts used.

The other thing I will never understand about "pro cannabis users" is that they always argue that it should be legal because alcohol is, surely that's a little hypocritical? Shouldn't the argument be that alcohol should be made illegal? Alcohol, as much as I enjoy a good drink now and then, is bad because when it is misused and abused and it leads to health issues and mental issues. If alcohol is misused and abused then it's just as likely that cannabis will be and will ultimately result in even more people having mental issues or health issues.

If you can argue that alcohol is a negative aspect on society as a whole then ultimately you're arguing that cannabis is likely to have the same outcome as they both have negative and positive aspects dependant on their use but both are misused as many will testify to.

I just want to make something clear, the only reason I condone alcohol and use it is because I know my limits and I use it sensibly, I do not binge drink and I do not over or misuse it. If tomorrow alcohol was made illegal I would not miss it, however with cannabis I find it to be intrusive. My neighbour smokes it daily and the smell means I cannot open my windows as it actually makes me feel physically ill, my alcohol doesn't affect him in any way shape or form. Then you have the health issues, I am a non smoker and inhaling someone's second hand smoke leaves me with a sore throat, even with cigarettes, again something that doesn't happen with alcohol. There are also studies that suggest cancer through second hand smoke when smoking cannabis with tobacco is doubled.
I'm quite a laid back guy, I'm happy for people to use what they want, when they want in the manner that they choose but when it affects me and my children I personally find it to be overstepping the line.

As I said before, in medicine, fine, I'm all for medicine improving but when it comes to people using for the "buzz" I find it selfish and intrusive.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 6, 2014)

I think Tom has a pretty good point on taxing it if it were to be legalized. However, I can't judge very well on this topic, but I think that if they're going to make certain drugs illegal, then cigarettes should be illegal or at least taxed extremely high. They're not like alcohol where you have the choice to consume too much to the point its toxic. Cigarettes are toxic from the start. I find weed to be less harmless, if not equivalent to cigarettes, so why not legalize them both or illegalize them both. I could be wrong. But I have no interest in drugs, so what happens doesn't affect me. But it would bother me if a loved one becomes ill from drugs.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 7, 2014)

I think it should be legalized. We could benefit tremendously on taxes for recreational use (boost dat economy, yo.) and on research for medicine. Recently, a small child suffering from frequent epilepsy was treated with cannabis and has shown miraculous improvement.
From what I read, cannabis isn't as harmful to the body, or as addictive as tobacco and alcohol. I find it quite silly that there is such a huge stigma on those who use it "for the buzz".


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 7, 2014)

Atalie said:


> I think it should be legalized. We could benefit tremendously on taxes for recreational use (boost dat economy, yo.) and on research for medicine. Recently, a small child suffering from frequent epilepsy was treated with cannabis and has shown miraculous improvement.
> From what I read, cannabis isn't as harmful to the body, or as addictive as tobacco and alcohol. I find it quite silly that there is such a huge stigma on those who use it "for the buzz".


Again the medical purposes could be very beneficial but when abused (as it would be) in recreational use you would find for every person healed two or three would be inflicted with it's negative aspects.

cannabis may not be harmful to the body but it's very damaging to the mind. I understand why people say "it's not that bad" but I challenge you to say that when your friends or family suddenly change completely due to paranoia or anxiety, so much so that they seem like a different person entirely.

My best friend, someone I have tattooed on me because he is such a close friend, was a user of cannabis and it's caused major anxiety to the point where he's scared to go out on a date in case the girl is "f***ing with his mind" as he puts it. This is someone who was very active in sports, very confident in all aspects of his life, someone who had a very bright future and now struggles with day to day activities.

It's very easy to be pro something when it hasn't affected you or someone you know well. The simple fact is cannabis can have some great uses but is a drug and needs to be controlled in it's use as it's the most over abused drug in the world bar alcohol. The real issue is money and greed, cigarettes should be banned, alcohol too but the simple fact is most governments make their money off of these items and so it'll continue to ruin people by allowing them to abuse these substances.


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm pretty indifferent about it being legalized. And I've tried it once.. wasn't a very good experience. Got all paranoid and all that ;\


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2014)

I reckon it should be legalised and taxed.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 7, 2014)

I love to play Animal Crossing when I'm high lol. Weed is illegal where I live (Cambodia) but the law is not well enforced... There's happy pizza parlours everywhere.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 7, 2014)

Where I'm from (Carrollton/North Dallas) EVERYONE smokes weed. Like, I very rarely met someone who didn't smoke. Where I live now, more people do meth than smoke weed, and I will never do meth. Ever.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 4, 2014)

Guys I ran out of purple nurple


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 4, 2014)

school doesn't start until 10 am tomorrow guess what i'm gonna do


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm actually starting to quit my drinking and going to start smoking again too....just ordered the Vaponic!


----------



## SockHead (Feb 4, 2014)

you ****ing WINNERS need to smoke me out

I guess to start a convo, what's your favorite strand? I personally love peach mango hybrid's taste but the high from purp elevates me above heaven.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 4, 2014)

Cannabis, for me, is an untouchable subject. All I wish to say is that I myself have no desire to ever try it, yet I do not, and will not pass judgement upon what others choose to do. It's simply not something I have the right to comment upon.


----------



## Miley (Feb 5, 2014)

A lot of my friends have done it
I haven't 
Don't really want to
But if I did I probably could


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

It stinks so if it was legalized or whatever I hope they do it somewhere else because it fricking stinks.

Anyway I don't really care whether it be legalized or not, just please go away from me. No, I haven't tried it and never even thought of trying it or whatever, it stinks, I can't even go near it. And I don't think it's legal here, nope. But who cares, it's everywhere my ghetto ass school. -_-


----------



## SockHead (Feb 5, 2014)

Cou said:


> It stinks so if it was legalized or whatever I hope they do it somewhere else because it fricking stinks.
> 
> Anyway I don't really care whether it be legalized or not, just please go away from me. No, I haven't tried it and never even thought of trying it or whatever, it stinks, I can't even go near it. And I don't think it's legal here, nope. But who cares, it's everywhere my ghetto ass school. -_-



Boohoo cigarettes stink even worse


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Boohoo cigarettes stink even worse



dear god yes they do.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Boohoo cigarettes stink even worse



dear god yes they do.


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Boohoo cigarettes stink even worse



_I actually like the smell of cigarettes more._ btw ur mugen avi was hot i miss it


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 5, 2014)

I hate the smell of weed but I love the smell of cigarettes. And I smoke both. (ooh what a badass)


----------



## Niya (Feb 5, 2014)

I live in Colorado so basically it's more than legal. I don't have a problem with it because I don't smoke it myself and it doesn't directly affect me, but my downstairs neighbor smokes it nonstop and the smell is terrible. It smells like a dead skunk to me and it's horrible on summer nights because I'll have the windows open just enjoying the fresh air and all of a sudden the odor comes through and just ugh. Anyways, like I said, it doesn't affect me much because I'm not planning on trying it anytime in my life, but if others find it enjoyable then that's their choice! I'm not going to judge them for doing it, and I shouldn't have any control over whether or not they can smoke just because of my own personal choices.


----------



## danyelled (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it (and all drugs) should be legal, but I don't smoke it and don't like being around those who do. I have in the past, though.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay this thread is back. 
Did anyone hear about the woman in England that died last week from smoking weed? That's not gonna do our country a favour with trying to get it legal. -_-


----------



## Tenyu (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't smoke weed, but all of my friends do. The last time the majority of my friends weren't smokers, I was in middle school.

I know I would like it, but I'm a cheapskate and I don't want to spend any money on it.


----------



## JackoCFC (Feb 5, 2014)

> Yay this thread is back.
> Did anyone hear about the woman in England that died last week from smoking weed? That's not gonna do our country a favour with trying to get it legal. -_-




She died taking Legal Highs, you can buy them in shops if you know where to look. To be honest they taste awful and just make you feel dizzy compared to the real stuff. Used to smoke it with my mates but got to the point where it was just boring and a waste of money. So I just stick with the drink.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 5, 2014)

that legal **** you buy at the store is so unhealthy and dangerous compared to the real thing. its like huffing lysol

oh and I just got some Fire Master Kush!! (Don't tell my mom)


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 5, 2014)

I used to smoke all the time with my friends.  We would go on super long road trips together for hours at the time.  The only effects it did to us was make life more awesome, music more awesome,  and made us really hungry for McDonalds biscuits.  

I think it should be legalized everywhere.

Also sockhead, your signature is the best thing I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Mary (Feb 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> that legal **** you buy at the store is so unhealthy and dangerous compared to the real thing. its like huffing lysol
> 
> oh and I just got some Fire Master Kush!! (Don't tell my mom)


Hello? Yes, Mrs. Head. It's about your son...


----------



## SockHead (Feb 5, 2014)

Mary said:


> Hello? Yes, Mrs. Head. It's about your son...



yes my last name is head hue



Neriifur said:


> Also sockhead, your signature is the best thing I've seen on this forum.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 5, 2014)

You're welcome xD

That was one of my favorite animes ever.  I couldn't get enough of the intro to it.  The art style, the music, just everything looked so amazing, and it was a huge inspiration to me as an artist. xD I'm listening to some electronica right now as I'm drawing, and the music I'm listening to fit insanely well with your sig lol.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2014)

SockHead said:


> that legal **** you buy at the store is so unhealthy and dangerous compared to the real thing. its like huffing lysol
> 
> oh and I just got some Fire Master Kush!! (Don't tell my mom)



Wait so what's the difference between the "legal highs" and the stuff sold at weed stores?

What the hell are "legal highs" even?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 6, 2014)

JackoCFC said:


> She died taking Legal Highs, you can buy them in shops if you know where to look. To be honest they taste awful and just make you feel dizzy compared to the real stuff. Used to smoke it with my mates but got to the point where it was just boring and a waste of money. So I just stick with the drink.



No. Her death was caused by cannabis toxicity.


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> No. Her death was caused by cannabis toxicity.



I'm afraid not. She smoked what we call K12 in the states, aka "bath salts", which can be deadly as heck. She did not die of THC ingestion. No human ever has.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Wait so what's the difference between the "legal highs" and the stuff sold at weed stores?
> 
> What the hell are "legal highs" even?



the stuff you get at stores are like chemicals while weed is a plant and can be smoked naturally


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 6, 2014)

Amykins said:


> I'm afraid not. She smoked what we call K12 in the states, aka "bath salts", which can be deadly as heck. She did not die of THC ingestion. No human ever has.



Ok I dunno who you're talking about because the person I'm talking about has only cannabis in her system when they discovered her. A coroner who examined Moss’s body said she died of cardiac arrest, but could find nothing that caused it. With nothing else out of the ordinary in her system except for cannabis, he simply concluded that it killed her.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 6, 2014)

Have to put this on here. Instead of arguing (let's face it, the for and against people will just keep arguing the same points over and over again), have some actual science. If you can't access it (SciDirect are very restrictive) it basically says that cannabis can increase the risk of heart attack in people who are susceptible to/have existing heart problems.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 6, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Have to put this on here. Instead of arguing (let's face it, the for and against people will just keep arguing the same points over and over again), have some actual science. If you can't access it (SciDirect are very restrictive) it basically says that cannabis can increase the risk of heart attack in people who are susceptible to/have existing heart problems.



Well basically yeah. I was just correcting people because they were saying this girl was taking other drugs when she wasn't.


----------



## JackoCFC (Feb 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Wait so what's the difference between the "legal highs" and the stuff sold at weed stores?
> 
> What the hell are "legal highs" even?



Difference is legal highs are mixed with different chemicals that are more harmful to your body. On the packet it says 'Not For Human Use' but meh people take it anyway. Its just bath salts that mess your head up.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 6, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Well basically yeah. I was just correcting people because they were saying this girl was taking other drugs when she wasn't.



I know, I was just clarifying that it is possible to die from cannabis use.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 6, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I know, I was just clarifying that it is possible to die from cannabis use.



Ah right. Thanks for defending me.  Yeah it's quite rare but it can happen.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 6, 2014)

It's possible to die if you have excess of anything, so I don't really think the whole "She smoked X amount of marijuana and that's probably what led to her death!"
You can excess on salt, sugar, fat, coffee, toothpaste, mouthwash, soap etc and still risk dying - does that mean that all of these things should face being banned from private use?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2014)

SockHead said:


> the stuff you get at stores are like chemicals while weed is a plant and can be smoked naturally





JackoCFC said:


> Difference is legal highs are mixed with different chemicals that are more harmful to your body. On the packet it says 'Not For Human Use' but meh people take it anyway. Its just bath salts that mess your head up.



Oh. Well that explains it, thanks


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 6, 2014)

I think it should be legal, but I don't want to be around people who are high in public all the time, and I don't want people's marijuana smoke all over me either. But honestly, there is a lot of crime from it just because people are getting violent trying to hide and smuggle it places. Pretty much like prohibition in the 1920's right?


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I think it should be legal, but I don't want to be around people who are high in public all the time, and I don't want people's marijuana smoke all over me either. But honestly, there is a lot of crime from it just because people are getting violent trying to hide and smuggle it places. Pretty much like prohibition in the 1920's right?



And that's exactly why I think it should be legal. If it's legalized, taxed and regulated, then people would no longer have any reason to perform in dangerous acts to get it, and laws could be passed to prevent driving while high, much like drunk driving or public intoxication. :3 AND we will save countless lives of people who buy tainted product, or "bath salts" to get a legal high which really IS dangerous, unlike THC.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 7, 2014)

I have tried it. I'll occasionally consume it in brownie form if I want to or if I feel it'll help with my anxiety level or pain level (I have a cyst in my brain and am waiting for surgery). The soothing benefits to people who have health problems are enough for me to be on the side to make it legal.


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

I have never done (or probably never will do) marijuana, but I think it should legalized. Over $60,000,000 was collected in taxes for marijuana sales last month, and the vast majority of sales were unaccounted for. The economy would be boosted, and people wouldn't be killed over stupid drug deals. Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather have it cigarettes outlawed and marijuana legalized. Marajuana isn't necessarily _better_ for you than cigarettes, but it isn't as bad for you.  It can me used for medicinal purposes, so it has a purpose.   I suppose cigarettes can also calm you after being stressed, but seriously. They're disgusting. XD


----------



## Fig Tree (Feb 7, 2014)

I have been smoking weed for 5 years and I've been consistently smoking it for 2. It helps immensely with anxiety and me embracing my introvert characteristics. It should be legal, all of the people incarcerated for just smoking weed is disgustingly high, theres a high number of murderers and rapists roaming the streets yet drug users crowd the jails. Everything in moderation, as long as it doesn't physically or mentally harm the people around you.


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Fig Tree said:


> I have been smoking weed for 5 years and I've been consistently smoking it for 2. It helps immensely with anxiety and me embracing my introvert characteristics. It should be legal, all of the people incarcerated for just smoking weed is disgustingly high, theres a high number of murderers and rapists roaming the streets yet drug users crowd the jails. Everything in moderation, as long as it doesn't physically or mentally harm the people around you.




Exactly. There's a lot worse out there than marijuana.


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm surprised that this thread is not that dodgy yet
Marijuana...depends. 
You legalize it for the society, then they just **** it up and next thing you know, the grass is literally cannabis...Some people *do* smoke to get calm, but others will definitely start wearing-- wut-- cannabis skirts and do it just cuz they have nothing else to do
For those that have anxiety/stress disorders (not trying to be offensive cuz I know how it feels bro), Marijuana does calm you down but once those hallucinations kick in, it's time for therapy
A little doze is already in some painkillers anyway


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2014)

i take cocaine


----------



## Darumy (Apr 2, 2014)

Live with people who smoke it. Smells pretty gross.


I think it makes you look and act stupid, but if that's what you like, sure! I don't care if it's legalized either way; this might be kind of harsh but I don't really care if people dumb enough to engage in illegal activities to get it land in jail or get hurt in the process. My mother said she has tried it and does not get why it's such a big deal. Tobacco is more harmful in any case, but that bull where everyone wants to legalize it for "medicinal purposes"- mfw just cut the crap and say you want to smoke weed


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

i think it should be legalized. all people talk about is weed anyway.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 2, 2014)

Yay this thread is back. I've missed this.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 2, 2014)

It smells disgusting but legalize it. Let people do what they want with their life.


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 2, 2014)

I have never tried it and never will


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 2, 2014)

So many people say they hate the smell but I love the smell a lot more then the taste.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 2, 2014)

weed stank i cant stand it


----------



## radical6 (Apr 2, 2014)

ehh i think my friends caught some kids smoking weed during school so they got in trouble

i probably wouldnt use weed (does it stink? i cant stand smelly things) bc idk. i would rather not do drugs? (i dont plan on drinking or doing tobacco either) because the idea of drugs keeps me away. at the very most ill take asthma medicine but thats it. im even a bit hesitant to take antidepressants so yeah


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't think it should be legalized IMO.

Also, my town stinks of weed on a Friday night. Random fact<<


----------



## undadac (Apr 2, 2014)

Flop said:


> I have never done (or probably never will do) marijuana, but I think it should legalized. Over $60,000,000 was collected in taxes for marijuana sales last month, and the vast majority of sales were unaccounted for. The economy would be boosted, and people wouldn't be killed over stupid drug deals. Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather have it cigarettes outlawed and marijuana legalized.



THIS ^^

weed will be legal because the government is going to TAX US 


i love weed im all for it smoke weed errday


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

This what happens when I bump the thread lol...


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i take cocaine



we can all see that

- - - Post Merge - - -

It makes you stoopid. Do not legalize it.

I have people who are dumb enough to pay ?10 for a bag of "weed" (actually ground up leaves. someone even smoked some of it)


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 2, 2014)

This was really interesting to read through. I personally think that it should be legalized but taxed, that way (as someone said far earlier in the thread) it can be smoked and it boosts the economy.

I have seen someone become psychologically addicted to weed which led to psychosis. BUT, that being said, addiction to anything is unhealthy. Addiction to fatty food makes you obese (or at the very least, very unhealthy) which leads to heart attacks etcetc, addiction to alcohol is extremely bad for you (and causes more harm than probably weed does), as are cigarettes - all of these things are legal because the government makes MONEY out of it. Not to mention coffee - something which used to be illegal in some countries and now a huge money maker.

 My point is that just because it's made legal, does not mean that everyone is suddenly going to become all paranoid, or misuse it than they already do. Different people have different tolerances to different things; some people have addictive personalities and some don't. 

It is probably safer than some prescription drugs on the market right now. People would pay good money to get a high from "Prozac" (an anti-depressant for those of you who don't know), something which I have been prescribed before. After coming off anti-depressants I had EXTREMELY awful withdrawal symptoms - basically felt like I was dying, couldn't breath etc. Once you start taking anti-depressants you are hooked unless told you can come off them. To me, it felt worse than taking any illegal drug I've ever taken, and sometimes it made me just as high as a good dose of MDMA. I would prefer weed over this any day, and Prozac is legal. And it made me higher than a _class A illegal drug._

As for people's worries for misusing weed, people would probably misuse it LESS if it were legal, as it wouldn't seem like a "cool" thing to do any more, as it would be legal. Not to mention it would be safer if properly made, and the money would be going back into the economy rather than the hands of possibly cartels (quite extreme), or gangs etc.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Apr 2, 2014)

this ^^^ agreed 100%


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2014)

420blazeiit;; *~*~


----------



## radical6 (Apr 2, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> This was really interesting to read through. I personally think that it should be legalized but taxed, that way (as someone said far earlier in the thread) it can be smoked and it boosts the economy.
> 
> I have seen someone become psychologically addicted to weed which led to psychosis. BUT, that being said, addiction to anything is unhealthy. Addiction to fatty food makes you obese (or at the very least, very unhealthy) which leads to heart attacks etcetc, addiction to alcohol is extremely bad for you (and causes more harm than probably weed does), as are cigarettes - all of these things are legal because the government makes MONEY out of it. Not to mention coffee - something which used to be illegal in some countries and now a huge money maker.
> 
> ...


im staying away from antidepressants then


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 2, 2014)

If it makes a difference, I have been taking antidepressants for almost 10 years and I`m not addicted to them. I Don`t think its a common side effect?

Oxazepam is definetly addictive, but thats more of a relaxant. 

I have switched anti depressants and ofcourse when you quit with a certain type you get a few heavy weeks, but thats normal. I never heard it being addictive? Most sources would confirm that.

However, funny enough one of the most used drugs to help people stop alcohol addiction, is highly addictive, it is called methadon.

However, it is easier to slowly built down this medication then the drug your using.

But in short, if you need antidepressants, don`t worry about addiction troubles. Ask your doctor if you want to be certain.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

umm I have no intention on stooping as low as to even "try" drugs
and I'm completely with banning them
and they are not allowed here but very spread because of the black market shizz thingy (especially among collage students)


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> umm I have no intention on stooping as low as to even "try" drugs



tell that to those who need marijuana or other drugs

i hope you guys realize marijuana is not addicting what so ever, heroin, lsd, etc are addicting and aren't even close to being as "bad" as marijuana lmao


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I meant that it's pretty hard to come off them, rather than be addictive in that sense of the word. 
It's that dependency about them that I don't like. 

I'll rephrase when I'm not on my phone.

Edit: this is about anti-depressants


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> tell that to those who need marijuana or other drugs



I am not talking about medical use..


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I am not talking about medical use..



even then, it's not like you can walk outside with a blunt. that's illegal, even in Colorado. 
most people don't go out into the public unless they are seriously stupid.
how is doing drugs "low" to you? if you don't want to do drugs you can say no and let other people enjoy themselves..


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> even then, it's not like you can walk outside with a blunt. that's illegal, even in Colorado.
> most people don't go out into the public unless they are seriously stupid.
> how is doing drugs "low" to you? if you don't want to do drugs you can say no and let other people enjoy themselves..



you call going insane "enjoyment"?
that only means you're insane, too


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

yeah because smoking marijauna makes you totally insane. 
i'll just assume you don't really know anything about the drug.

anyways..
as seen in Colorado marijuana prices are quiet high and are taxed pretty heavily, they seem to be doing well.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> yeah because smoking marijauna makes you totally insane.
> i'll just assume you don't really know anything about the drug.



I'll just assume you never said that and head straight to bed
good night tbt


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> we can all see that



Pls do not judge me b/cos of my life choices


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'll just assume you never said that and head straight to bed
> good night tbt



Uhh, cannabis only causes psychotic illnesses in genetically vulnerable people (ie. not very many). You would do well to educate yourself on the facts. Imagine if alcohol or tobacco were discovered today. Just read their effects on the body, much more dangerous than cannabis. I'm not going to tell people what they can and cannot take, as long as they don't infringe on my personal and property rights.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 2, 2014)

Might as well legalize the hallucinogens too. In my opinion, they're not as bad as heroin, cocaine, krokodil, etc.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Might as well legalize the hallucinogens too. In my opinion, they're not as bad as heroin, cocaine, krokodil, etc.



Pls legalize cocaine


----------



## Mariah (Apr 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Pls legalize cocaine



Okay, if you say so.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Okay, if you say so.



(asking for a friend)


----------



## Neriifur (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep.   Marijuana is a lot better than cigarettes and some other **** they already have legalized, so why not?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 2, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I think I meant that it's pretty hard to come off them, rather than be addictive in that sense of the word.
> It's that dependency about them that I don't like.
> 
> I'll rephrase when I'm not on my phone.
> ...



I`m sorry, I get it now. It is definetly hard to come off them, thats obviously true. Its "brain" medicine, so its sure to have some effect when you start/stop taking them. If I don`t take my medication for one day, I get really big headaches, even when I`m like 6 hours late. (Comes in handy, you never forget to take the meds).

About marihuana:
The effects of marihuana aren`t that big. Ofcourse if you use it a lot, thats a different story, but that can be said about a lot of things. 

I don`t get the big deal, if alcohol is allowed, there is no reason to ban marihuana. Alcohol is atleast, if not more addictive and dangerous. You can make it a very complicated discussion, but in the end its all about the people who use it and the restraint and/or knowledge about the drug they use. 

I think especially in America there needs to be more honesty about marihuana and other drugs. By increasing knowledge about it, you serve responsible usage a lot more then by fear mongering and blatant lies. 

Furthermore, research show there is much more marihuana use in America then the Netherlands (where its condoned). There are also more drug deaths and addicts in America. Ofcourse this has more explanations then just the point about the "mystery" being away from it. Still its worth mentioning.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 2, 2014)

J087 said:


> Politics shouldn't be a subject for discussion on a world wide forum.


God forbid people actually share opinions and ideas.

I live in MA where it's decriminalized to a certain point and it's legal for medicinal purposes however there are no dispensaries in MA currently.

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> umm I have no intention on stooping as low as to even "try" drugs
> and I'm completely with banning them
> and they are not allowed here but very spread because of the black market shizz thingy (especially among collage students)


And the award for most ignorant TBT user goes to you, congratulations!! 

Not only do you know nothing about marijuana you claim to never "stoop so low" to take drugs implying you've never taken any prescriptions. And a buncha college students with weed is not the black market.


----------



## Neriifur (Apr 2, 2014)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> God forbid people actually share opinions and ideas.
> 
> I live in MA where it's decriminalized to a certain point and it's legal for medicinal purposes however there are no dispensaries in MA currently.
> 
> ...



lol speaking on what stat said, I used to have a ridiculous mindset like that when I was younger as well.  OH IT'S SO BAD TEE HEE DRUGS ARE SO BAD ILL NEVER STOOP THAT LOW.

But I grew up and gained some logic and realized that things aren't as horrible as the media tries to portray it as being so.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 2, 2014)

...




I plead the fifth, I realllllyyyyy don't want to start up another flame war over opinions （＾∇＾）I just think people can get into really heated arguments about a plant and I'd rather not fight with people right now.
I'd be fine to talk about something else like puppies. Puppies are nice. I like puppies.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 2, 2014)

I live in a state where its extremely illegal

imo it should be legalized. I probably wont ever use it my self, but people keep doing stupid **** that actually harms their bodies to get high and people are going to get their hands on it anyways, the best course of action is to just legalize it.

it was only made illegal in the first place bc it was an incredibly cheap way to make paper and other materials.

im tired of people who know absolute **** about marijuana other than "it is druug" calling out people who take it and acting like its the worst thing in the history ever (unless they think obamacare tops it bc the people who hate marijuana are usually that kind of person) and making laws on it. maybe we should have actual professionals have a say in marijuana laws, not a bunch of idiots who have placed the word drug on some pedestal in hell for eternity


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> tell that to those who need marijuana or other drugs
> 
> i hope you guys realize marijuana is not addicting what so ever, heroin, lsd, etc are addicting and aren't even close to being as "bad" as marijuana lmao



LSD is not addicting


----------



## Mariah (Apr 2, 2014)

I support the legalization of marijuana and hallucinogens 100%.


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

SockHead said:


> LSD is not addicting



*"bad"*


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> *"bad"*



eeeehhhhh only after chronic use i guess it would dull your brain. in moderation though


----------



## mob (Apr 2, 2014)

SockHead said:


> eeeehhhhh only after chronic use i guess it would dull your brain. in moderation though



yeah, those 10+ hour trips tho. 
i have yet to have a bad trip


----------



## HelloAnna (Apr 2, 2014)

It's considered a drug, I don't like drugs. But I understand, that it's legal, it's whatever. I just don't like how those who go through a phase do it to be cool and force/pressure others. It should be those who want it for their personal purposes.​


----------



## radical6 (Apr 2, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> If it makes a difference, I have been taking antidepressants for almost 10 years and I`m not addicted to them. I Don`t think its a common side effect?
> 
> Oxazepam is definetly addictive, but thats more of a relaxant.
> 
> ...



hmmmm im mostly afraid that the antidepressants will worsen my mood instead and give me bad side effects bc everyone i know says it will but ok. thanks


----------



## SockHead (Apr 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> yeah, those 10+ hour trips tho.
> i have yet to have a bad trip



me neither. i think the closest to a bad trip ive had was when i was in front of my family. never doing that again lol


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

I know this isn't entirely human marijuana related, but my dog is currently taking medical marijuana/hemp/whatever.

It comes in these little pills, and it has no THC.

He's old, he possibly has brain cancer, and it helps him deal with the obvious pain he has from limping around.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I know this isn't entirely human marijuana related, but my dog is currently taking medical marijuana/hemp/whatever.
> 
> It comes in these little pills, and it has no THC.
> 
> He's old, he possibly has brain cancer, and it helps him deal with the obvious pain he has from limping around.


i hope he gets better :' (


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Uhh, cannabis only causes psychotic illnesses in genetically vulnerable people (ie. not very many). You would do well to educate yourself on the facts. Imagine if alcohol or tobacco were discovered today. Just read their effects on the body, much more dangerous than cannabis. I'm not going to tell people what they can and cannot take, as long as they don't infringe on my personal and property rights.



Man I wrote so much and it didn't send.. not worth typing down again for such a topic


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 3, 2014)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> God forbid people actually share opinions and ideas.
> 
> I live in MA where it's decriminalized to a certain point and it's legal for medicinal purposes however there are no dispensaries in MA currently.
> 
> ...



Haha I love it when people like that try to argue their point across and are COMPLETELY wrong with every sentence they say.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Haha I love it when people like that try to argue their point across and are COMPLETELY wrong with every sentence they say.



at least someone here is in his full mental state


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

I wish people could just get over the fact that different people have different opinions on what they may or may not do in their own spare time. 
Then again, different cultures are taught different things about drugs etc, so the world will probably never see eye to eye on these things.


----------



## mob (Apr 3, 2014)

Then why try to ruin things for the other person? :I


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> at least someone here is in his full mental state



Pretty sure he was talking about you


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

What is the best brand of eyedrops?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Pretty sure he was talking about you



owh yeah? thanks for the clarification x3


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> at least someone here is in his full mental state



Yeah. Clearly not you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Pretty sure he was talking about you



Were you calling me a he?


----------



## mob (Apr 3, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Were you calling me a he?



Common mistake on here.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 3, 2014)

I know I was just making sure he was talking about me and not someone else.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 3, 2014)

Never have, never will. Don't think it should be legalized.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 3, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> Never have, never will. Don't think it should be legalized.



Why not?


----------



## tealseer (Apr 4, 2014)

to be honest I wish it wouldn't be legalized because of the outcomes of teenagers using it for the wrong reasons etc 

It isn't legalized in New York but they use it all the time. I've smoked before and didn't like it or got "high"


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 4, 2014)

What is marijuana? 

I heard of this alot but in my impression is some sort of "drug" so I would say it shouldn't be legalized. But to this, drugs are also known to be use in medicine such as cough med? some drug addict go to pharmacy buy lots of cough med and drink them up like drunk o.o


----------



## SockHead (Apr 4, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> What is marijuana?
> 
> I heard of this alot but in my impression is some sort of "drug" so I would say it shouldn't be legalized. But to this, drugs are also known to be use in medicine such as cough med? some drug addict go to pharmacy buy lots of cough med and drink them up like drunk o.o



i looooove cough medicine <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

if you guys were actually "right" (which is only in your heads) then it would be legal
law is on my side, so there's no need to even argue, law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make
and honestly, I cant actually continue an argument, you guys are like comeback badasses so yeah I'm not replying to this thread anymore


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 4, 2014)

I dont take drugs or smoke weed and I never will.
Ive disowned my older brother because he smokes weed 
and I was premature because my mother was taking drugs when she was
having me. If marijuana does get legalised s*its gonna hit the roof! Lul


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> if you guys were actually "right" (which is only in your heads) then it would be legal
> law is on my side, so there's no need to even argue, law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make



oh, so because gay marriage isnt legal then its not "right" and marriage equality shouldnt exist? o kk

and no offence but that is the stupidest sentence i have ever read in my life... 
"_law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make_"...

yes because once interracial marriage was illegal and now its completely legal, just like with same-sex marriage... and slowly through time/protesting it's becoming/become legal. Just because it's illegal now doesn't mean it's going to be illegal in the future.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> I dont take drugs or smoke weed and I never will.
> Ive disowned my older brother because he smokes weed
> and I was premature because my mother was taking drugs when she was
> having me. If marijuana does get legalised s*its gonna hit the roof! Lul



umm i can gauentee u that u have taken drugs

have u ever had coffee or soda? they have caffeine, which is a drug
have u ever had pain killers? they are drugs

a drug is anything that causes change to the body, so if you are going to say 'i dont take drugs' you should probably say 'i dont take illegal drugs' because everyone takes drugs

so yeaaaaaah


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> if you guys were actually "right" (which is only in your heads) then it would be legal
> law is on my side, so there's no need to even argue, law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make
> and honestly, I cant actually continue an argument, you guys are like comeback badasses so yeah I'm not replying to this thread anymore



I find it hard to believe you have never broken a single law. How old are you?


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 4, 2014)

Jake. said:


> oh, so because gay marriage isnt legal then its not "right" and marriage equality shouldnt exist? o kk
> 
> and no offence but that is the stupidest sentence i have ever read in my life...
> "_law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make_"...
> ...



Um k.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 4, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> What is marijuana?
> 
> I heard of this alot but in my impression is some sort of "drug" so I would say it shouldn't be legalized. But to this, drugs are also known to be use in medicine such as cough med? some drug addict go to pharmacy buy lots of cough med and drink them up like drunk o.o


how do u not know what it is omg. i know so much about it bc it was a big deal here when a law was gonna be passed to legalize it



Nkosazana said:


> I dont take drugs or smoke weed and I never will.
> Ive disowned my older brother because he smokes weed
> and I was premature because my mother was taking drugs when she was
> having me. If marijuana does get legalised s*its gonna hit the roof! Lul



u disowned ur bro all bc he smoked weed..isnt that kinda harsh


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol I was going to reply to a few comments on here but apparently I don't need to because jake, Karla and tsundere have stolen my thoughts. XD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> if you guys were actually "right" (which is only in your heads) then it would be legal
> law is on my side, so there's no need to even argue, law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make
> and honestly, I cant actually continue an argument, you guys are like comeback badasses so yeah I'm not replying to this thread anymore



Go look at Washington and Colorado. Your precious "law" has changed there already.

I like Jake.'s point.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 4, 2014)

tsundere said:


> how do u not know what it is omg. i know so much about it bc it was a big deal here when a law was gonna be passed to legalize it
> 
> 
> 
> u disowned ur bro all bc he smoked weed..isnt that kinda harsh


no. I have my reasons and he understands why im not talking to him.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 4, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> no. I have my reasons and he understands why im not talking to him.



So either you're saying you have your reasons because:
- you just don't want to sound like a d**k for not talking to him because of some reason that does not effect you
or
- you do have your reasons which are beyond the smoking weed thing which means you were just using that to try and argue about how weed is bad but brother is a **** for other reasons besides the weed.  
So either way you're condeadicting yourself there.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 4, 2014)

I need eyedrops.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 4, 2014)

Jake. said:


> oh, so because gay marriage isnt legal then its not "right" and marriage equality shouldnt exist? o kk
> 
> and no offence but that is the stupidest sentence i have ever read in my life...
> "_law aint gonna change no matter how much of a fuss you make_"...
> ...



Another thing you say about the same sex marriage is the fact that for years it's been legal to marry your cousin but not someone who is the same sex as you and is completely unrelated to you. I mean come on. What is wrong with the laws of this world.


----------



## mob (Apr 4, 2014)

what


----------



## Goth (Apr 4, 2014)

it should be illegal who would use that terrible stuff


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> it should be illegal who would use that terrible stuff



Why?


----------



## Flop (Apr 5, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> it should be illegal who would use that terrible stuff



Benefits of legalizing marijuana:

1.  People stop whining about the law.
2.  More tax revenue.
3.  Public view of it changes, and people begin to realize that it's not as horrible as perceived to be.  It's better (or at least not _as bad_) for you than cigarettes.
4.  People stop whining about not being able to have marijuana for medicinal purposes. 

I have never done any drugs, and I do not plan to. But seriously though, why does everyone make such a big deal about marijuana, but turns the other cheek about cigarettes?  That's what should really be illegal. 

*waits eagerly for statistical data and other contradictory info to my post* c:


----------



## kite (Apr 5, 2014)

I used to be against it. I even voted "no" at the polls a couple of years back in California. I told people I'm close to that I was against it, while they were for it. 

My mind has since changed. Sure, I still don't like the smell of it.

Even so, it seems to relax people. I've only ever seen weed get used casually like hookah and cigarettes... and those are legal. Heck, people abuse alcohol way worse than marijuana. And if it were legal in my state, maybe those underground pot dealers won't have to charge so high anymore and benefit from such high demand.

It's not really a big deal to me, but if I see it on the polls, I'll vote for it.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 5, 2014)

I live in the eastern seaboard of the US so it's not legalized here, and I haven't tried it.

I don't really see any negativities in this drug though, in fact I might even say it's safer to use than alcohol (at least the things I've heard about it) Alcohol abuse can lead to unsafe situations in any relationships. Marijuana abuse is at best, being stoned 24/7, and at worst, another addiction that needs rehabilitation. Marijuana has a mellow high that usually leaves it's user in a trance like state, while alcohol might lead to some unfortunate outcomes.

Correct me if I'm wrong on this, but I think I heard that Marijuana is actually safer than smoking cigarettes 

If it does get legalized they should really make laws controlling it like they do with alcohol. A good example would be Don't smoke weed while driving. You shouldn't have to be pulled over for carrying the drug though. As long if a person is in a room using the drug, then it's not really harming anyone.


----------



## mob (Apr 5, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> If it does get legalized they should really make laws controlling it like they do with alcohol. A good example would be Don't smoke weed while driving. You shouldn't have to be pulled over for carrying the drug though. As long if a person is in a room using the drug, then it's not really harming anyone.



The rules in Colorado are, not to do it in public and not do smoke in front of kids. They're actually pretty strict.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 5, 2014)

I want it to be legalized. I don't do it, nor do I think I ever will, but if every state uses the same laws as Colorado does (Don't do it in public, must be a certain age) then I'd be perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Faeynia (Apr 5, 2014)

It's legal here already. so uh, enjoy but not to much


----------



## MayorMixie (Apr 8, 2014)

I live in the bay area of CA where it is very popular. I don't smoke it myself but members of my family and pretty much all of my friend's do. It hasn't been a problem with work or school (or both) for them so I don't really have a problem with it


----------



## yosugay (Apr 8, 2014)

i dont get the dont do it in public thing, like people smoke cigarettes in public all the time and cigarette smoke smells just as bad and gives me really bad headaches. do you think its because people can get a bit high if they inhale the fumes from marijuana too long?


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Apr 8, 2014)

yosugay said:


> i dont get the dont do it in public thing, like people smoke cigarettes in public all the time and cigarette smoke smells just as bad and gives me really bad headaches. do you think its because people can get a bit high if they inhale the fumes from marijuana too long?



In response to that the smell of it alone makes me feel physically sick, why should I have to feel ill so others can enjoy themselves?

With response to those who see it as harmless I suggest you surround yourself with addicts and really look into the affects it has. My closest friend is a mess due to using it for a prolonged amount of time, it's caused him to become so paranoid that he threw 9 years of friendship down the drain. I also have an ex who's cousin has gone from being a very nice polite guy to someone who seems like the shadow of the man he once was.

Marijuana has been illegal for so long that there are no studies that truly show the affect of it being used so openly in such high numbers with accurate results, I will put money on there being a big problem with health on a larger scale once it's been legalised for more than 10-20 years.


----------



## Syd (Apr 8, 2014)

i've never tried it and probably never will(?) but it's legal here so i mean smoke away i guess


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2014)

BigZombieMonkey said:


> Marijuana has been illegal for so long that there are no studies that truly show the affect of it being used so openly in such high numbers with accurate results, I will put money on there being a big problem with health on a larger scale once it's been legalised for more than 10-20 years.



I'm sorry but I call bull****. Marijuana has been around for thousands of years. If there were any huge problems with using marijuana for long periods of time, don't you think we would have found them already?


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Apr 8, 2014)

SockHead said:


> I'm sorry but I call bull****. Marijuana has been around for thousands of years. If there were any huge problems with using marijuana for long periods of time, don't you think we would have found them already?


You mean like the fact it's proven that heavy marijuana users generally report lower life satisfaction, poorer mental and physical health, more relationship problems, and less academic and career success compared to non-marijuana-using peers?
Or maybe you mean how it can cause feelings of anxiety, suspicion, panic and paranoia? Maybe you mean how it's also proven to increase the risk of later developing psychotic illnesses including schizophrenia? This one I've seen happen first hand.

The facts are that marijuana can affect the way the brain works and a recent review of marijuana research show that someone driving under it's influences double the risk of a crash. Then you have the fact that smoking it is still a form of smoking and so tobacco is involved and therefore so is the risk of lung cancer, heart disease or a number of smoking related illnesses.

All in all the more people who openly use marijuana is only going to increase the number of things discovered. You may call bull**** but remember it was only 30-40 years ago that no-one knew the full extent of smoking cigarettes, now health experts around the world are doing their best to drive cigarettes out of use because of how bad it's been proven to be.
The more something is used the more you see the consequences of it, marijuana may have been around for long periods of time but so has alcohol and that wasn't even outlawed and we're still learning the full extent of the damage it does.


----------



## kite (Apr 8, 2014)

BigZombieMonkey said:


> You mean like the fact it's proven that heavy marijuana users generally report lower life satisfaction, poorer mental and physical health, more relationship problems, and less academic and career success compared to non-marijuana-using peers?
> Or maybe you mean how it can cause feelings of anxiety, suspicion, panic and paranoia? Maybe you mean how it's also proven to increase the risk of later developing psychotic illnesses including schizophrenia? This one I've seen happen first hand.
> 
> The facts are that marijuana can affect the way the brain works and a recent review of marijuana research show that someone driving under it's influences double the risk of a crash. Then you have the fact that smoking it is still a form of smoking and so tobacco is involved and therefore so is the risk of lung cancer, heart disease or a number of smoking related illnesses.
> ...



With the facts you gave, it'd be helpful to give sources. Just for me, personally.

Anyway, nobody should be driving under the influence of _anything_. Alcohol was also banned during Prohibition, but became legal again under several circumstances.

Lots of outside drugs (medicine are also referred to as drugs) do affect people if used heavily, not just marijuana. Many people do not know moderation. I'm mostly seeing it from an optimistic, medicinal standpoint. 

But, why not give it a chance for a few years before people put the option to ban it once more (if it ever does get passed)? One person shouldn't ruin it for the others, you know? I was on the same side as you once upon a time.


----------



## undadac (Apr 8, 2014)

if your a stoner lets be homies


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 8, 2014)

more people die from a caffeine overdose so i mean 

but i see no problem with it- i used to be really against it, then i was indifferent and said i would never do it, then i went to college lol.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 8, 2014)

I see plenty of things wrong with it.  I've watched it rob ambition from people, who would do nothing but spend their money on it and sit around and smoke.  It's kind of a sad state of affairs.  But, you can really say the same thing about television, video games, music, any kind of thing people do for recreational.  It's not dangerous, and if people want to do it I'm not sure why there's this huge uproar against it.  I personally think it was Nixon's whole anti-hippie agenda.  

I also see plenty of good in it.  My Mother suffers horrific back pain, and it seems to help her a lot.  I know it's done wonders for all kinds of people in need of medicine, and some times pot is the most effective and safest method of treatment.  It also makes people just feel really good.  

I wouldn't encourage people to use it, but I feel it should definitely be a legal option.  The Soma argument aside, it should be kept out of politics.  Just like telling people what they should or shouldn't believe it, it's not really right that the US government would limit a person's recreational preferences unless it is deemed dangerous to themselves and/or others around them.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2014)

BigZombieMonkey said:


> You mean like the fact it's proven that heavy marijuana users generally report lower life satisfaction, poorer mental and physical health, more relationship problems, and less academic and career success compared to non-marijuana-using peers?
> Or maybe you mean how it can cause feelings of anxiety, suspicion, panic and paranoia? Maybe you mean how it's also proven to increase the risk of later developing psychotic illnesses including schizophrenia? This one I've seen happen first hand.



You're magnifying the negative brother. Not everyone reacts to marijuana the same way. I can understand that you are a bit biased on the subject due to personal situations but I don't think marijuana is the main cause of something like schizophrenia.  (Just my opinion)



BigZombieMonkey said:


> The facts are that marijuana can affect the way the brain works and a recent review of marijuana research show that someone driving under it's influences double the risk of a crash. Then you have the fact that smoking it is still a form of smoking and so tobacco is involved and therefore so is the risk of lung cancer, heart disease or a number of smoking related illnesses.



Did you.. just say that there is tobacco in weed? Also, I drive better when I'm high but that's just me.



BigZombieMonkey said:


> All in all the more people who openly use marijuana is only going to increase the number of things discovered. You may call bull**** but remember it was only 30-40 years ago that no-one knew the full extent of smoking cigarettes, now health experts around the world are doing their best to drive cigarettes out of use because of how bad it's been proven to be.
> The more something is used the more you see the consequences of it, marijuana may have been around for long periods of time but so has alcohol and that wasn't even outlawed and we're still learning the full extent of the damage it does.



But here's the thing. People are still going to smoke cigarettes. They know the risks and they're willing to take them. Sitting too close to the TV and playing video games cause eye issues and arthritis later in life. But you still play them.

I swear the people who don't smoke weed care the most about smoking weed. Sorry if I come off as rude but those are my strong opinions.


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2014)

SockHead said:


> I swear the people who don't smoke weed care the most about smoking weed.



Most are rather rude to those who smoke weed as well, it's not like someone is around every corner shoving it in their face or something. Seriously...


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 8, 2014)

Marijuana doesn't affect your lungs very much. Point blank period.
How do I know?
From experience.
I've been a chronic pot smoker since I was 17, and now I'm 21. I stopped about 3 weeks ago though. I can breathe just as good as I did when I was 14. I can run a long distance without getting out of breathe. I've had my lungs checked at the doctor several times; the doctors say my lungs are perfect. 
I have absolutely no problems breathing at all.
I've never smoked cigarettes either.

So if you must smoke something, smoke pot. Your lungs will be fine 

I'm sure if I smoked everyday for like 50 years my lungs would start to get affected, but that'll never happen because I have a life.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

well uh my friend knows a 6th grader whos somehow giving weed to people and like im just really curious where they got it from. like theyre a mini drug dealer and theyre only 11 and isnt that too young... idk. she lives in canada though so im not there to ask

over here in washington where its legal i dont know anyone at my school who smokes it. but then again im 13, but people here smoke cigarettes. ive seen kids smoke during school and its always cigarettes, so yeah. never seen any of them smoke weed or do any other drug.

idk. i personally feel like drugs shouldnt be used that young. i mean when youre old enough (16 or 18 i would say imo) then do whatever you want. but i feel like 11-13 is way too young unless you need it for your health ?? unless someone wants to correct me here


----------



## kite (Apr 9, 2014)

tsundere said:


> well uh my friend knows a 6th grader whos somehow giving weed to people and like im just really curious where they got it from. like theyre a mini drug dealer and theyre only 11 and isnt that too young... idk. she lives in canada though so im not there to ask
> 
> over here in washington where its legal i dont know anyone at my school who smokes it. but then again im 13, but people here smoke cigarettes. ive seen kids smoke during school and its always cigarettes, so yeah. never seen any of them smoke weed or do any other drug.
> 
> idk. i personally feel like drugs shouldnt be used that young. i mean when youre old enough (16 or 18 i would say imo) then do whatever you want. but i feel like 11-13 is way too young unless you need it for your health ?? unless someone wants to correct me here



I thought it was obvious marijuana was meant for adults, since cigarettes and alcohol was mentioned (unless prescribed by a doctor). I'm guessing those kids took it from a parent or someone they knew.


----------

